# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاااااااااااااااااجل : صور ادانة البرير ...

## سيدو

*

ياحلوين الامر العجيب الظهر اليوم ان هنالك احد من شباب الامنيه شوهد وهو يحمل صور اعتداء البرير علي الحكم الجزائري وكونه كان شاهد للحادثة وهما صورتين يظهر فيها البرير اب لكمه يضرب الحكم لو عثرنا عليها سوف تكون ادانة الارباب من هناا من هذا المنبر 



شدواااااا الهمه للعثور علي هذه الصور ولو تصور الارباب صلاح ادريس فاوض هذا الشاب لان يعطيه هذه الصور وعرض عليه مبلغ 100 مليون بالقديم عشان الناس ماتتلخبط ولكن الشاب رفض ولونيته هلالي ولكن اكيد سوف تتثرب هذه الصور 


ننتظر ونراقب


*

----------


## سيدو

*










هذه صور كانت بعد الحادثة بقليل ولكن المفقوده الصورتين التي بحوزة ذلك الشاب وهما مكملتا لسيناريو الصور الاعلي وقضية الاعتداء

*

----------


## عجبكو

*ياااااااااا رب يبيع للارباب
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*eisawi   


eisawi


eisawi
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*http://koorasudan.com/vb/showthread.php?t=62132
*

----------


## Deimos

*الجلفوط ده  يبل صوره ويشرب مويتها .. في خمسة شهود علي الحادثة وديل كفاية جداً ...

*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*يلعبها صاح ويبقيع الصورة لصلاح ادريس عامل فيها الود شريف خلاص
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*البرير  قال  تاني  بلنجات
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الجلفوط ده يبل صوره ويشرب مويتها .. في خمسة شهود علي الحادثة وديل كفاية جداً ...






بس يا عزو الصور عايزنها للذكرى !!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*الله يكفينا شر البلنجات يا فرد
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*يمكن مفتكر البرير يدفع اكثر خلى يمشيلو ان شاءالله يديه بونيه يلحقو امات طه 
كسرة :- هو طه اماتو مالن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معقوله ياسيدو الراجل ماراضى يبيع للارباب بميه عايزه يدينا ليها بلاش
معقولة بس
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch


:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch


:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*بكره الخبر ينتشر حيبلها ويشرب مويتها
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*سيدو يا سيدو
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*UP
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدو
					

UP




جديدك يا صفوة . . . الشمار ولع فينا نار
*

----------


## د.عمار

*الناس  ما تنجرّ  وراء حاجات ذي  دي  .... خلي يبلها  و يشرب  مويتها ...  و القضية ماااااشة في الاتجاه الصحيح .. و كون الكاف استدعي البلطجي ده دليل علي كلامي
و الصور بتظهر ... بتظهر
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*
اليوم الثاني : (العرض مازال مستمر)



لم تفلح مفاوضات اقتناء الصور من الشاب الظريف ابو مقبض قوي لتلك الصور التي تعتبر وسيله ودليل قاطع بتورط كيماوي زمانا هذا وحتي اليوم ايضا رفض الشاب الظريف ان يفك المحتجزين من زاكرته في الكاميرا الجواله لرجل الاعمال الشهير


خبر اليوم بقول  ..


تم توجيه تعليمات لذلك الشاب من قبل رئيسه المباشر في العمل بأن لا يقوم بنشر هذه الصور والمدير هذا هو مدرب مشهور في ولاية الخرطوم والان يشغل وظيفه ما في حته ما واعتزل العمل الفني قريبا .. 


في استطلاع مع هذا الشاب وضح الاتي :

لماذا لاتحب ان تنشر هذه الصور او بمعني اصح لما لاتقتني من هذه الصور مبلغ تحقق به احلامك وطموحاتك ..؟؟

الاجابة : لا اعيش ابنائي الاثنين علي مال ليس تعبت فيه وجاء كرمشة العين ..

اجابه اخري : رجل الاعمال الذي عرض الــ100 مليون يريد ان يضر الرئيس اب بلنجات ..

اجابه اخيره منه :

يا خوانا اريد ان اعيش ولو صدر مني اي شي فالحيتان الكبيرة دي ما بتخليني وعاقبة هذه الصور سوف تكون كبيرة .. 

اولا : لن يتركوني في عملي واول شي سوف اقال من عملي وهو مصدر رزقي ولن اعرف اعاشة ابنائي وزوجتي .. 


حتي اذا حصلت علي المبلغ هذا هل سوف يوفقني الله في ان يبارك لي في هذا المال ..


انتهي الحديث الي هنااااااااااااااا











ولكن





هنالك حوااااااااااار سوف يدور في مقبل الايام 


بين كل من 




عقله ورايه 




اذا نجح فسوف تنتشر هذه الصور 



انتظرونااااااااااااااااا

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*جارى الإنتظار يا سيدو ......
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*سيدو الماسورة
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*غافرين ليك هنا برضو
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Nouryal77
					

سيدو الماسورة



شكرا ليك ياحبوب عرفت تجازيني
*

----------

